# Thus Spake.....Dick?



## DickC (May 22, 2011)

Hello. I'm Dick.  I am an avid reader and have written stories and scripts over the years. Now in middle age, if I live into my hundreds, I've finally decided to pursue writing full time. Yes, I am prepared to eat belly button lint and wear used newspaper clothes.

    My writing leans to the dark and strange side with a twist of sci-fi, but I also write straight fiction as well. The first book I remember that shattered my understanding of reality was Kobo Abe's "Secret Rendevous". I bought it when I was maybe thirteen at a Woolworth's dime book sale. Yes, ten cents for new paperbacks. Well, if you've ever read anything by Abe you would know how warped my world view became. 

    Other writer's that informed me were Vonnegut, John Brunner (the great english speculative fiction writer), Richard Brautigan and of course the amazing Stephen King. It would be pompous to say that I write like any of these masters. They were the lights along with many others illuminating a pathway into my own imagination.
    I look forward to reading others' work here and occasionally putting in my two cents. Most of all I anticipate the helpful critiques and suggestions of other lovers of words. I used to avoid criticism, taking it personally. But now I'm wiser and weathered enough to know that even if it were just flaming, which it seldom is, there could still be something useful to be had. Help comes in many guises.

So, this day of surviving yet another apocalypse, does anyone remember the Great Convergence of '89 or '90, seems a good starting point for a fun and imaginative adventure. See you in the threads.
DC


----------



## The Hawk (May 22, 2011)

Welcome DickC. I wish you lots of luck in your writing.


Cheers


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2011)

What a colorful introduction you gave.  I'm still 'digesting' that belly button lint comment, ugh! Welcome to the site.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 23, 2011)

Hello there, Dick! Welcome to WF!


----------



## DickC (May 23, 2011)

Thank you All for the warm welcome. Umph, one of my two ton cats just jumped on my abdomen. Well that must be some kind of auspicious sign.


----------



## Jinxi (May 23, 2011)

Loved your intro! Welcome to WF DickC! :hi:


----------



## Nickie (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Dick



Nickie


----------

